# One Week to go!



## Tom Hayward (25 May 2012)

Votwo Events & Adventure return in 2012 with another series of USN Dorney Lake Evening Triathlons and there’s still a few spaces available. The series kicks off next Weds the 30th May at the Olympic Rowing venue. 

Triathletes of all standards can choose to enter the; standard, sprint and super sprint discipline. The events are divided by 3 races with the first starting at 6pm and the last at 7pm to suit your schedule. All participants will be given a USN goody bag and the series winners will receive a prize.
A great deal of fast paced tri action is to be expected as participants run, swim and cycle the world-class flat-water and canoeing center in Windsor. The venue is truly exceptional with traffic free, smooth tarmac course providing the perfect backdrop for the series.

Here’s a video from the last event Votwo held at Dorney Lake in April to give you an idea of what do expect from the venue.
The series dates are as follows: 
Race 1 – 30th May
 Race 2 – 13th June
 Race 3 – 12th September
 For more information please get in touch with us on events@votwo.co.uk
 Follow us on twitter @votwoevents and find us on Facebook.com/Votwo.
 We look forward to seeing you at the races.
 Team Votwo


----------



## xxmimixx (30 May 2012)

Dorney Lake is a lovely venue, any discounts for CC members or group booking??


----------

